
Germany's Wolf Population on the Rise - brudgers
http://www.dw.com/en/germanys-wolf-population-on-the-rise-new-data-shows/a-41503395
======
krona
Despite what the article says, the International Union for Conservation of
Nature (IUCN) doesn't consider the wolves that inhabit the Eurasian continent
to be endangered [1].

[1]
[http://www.iucnredlist.org/details/3746/1](http://www.iucnredlist.org/details/3746/1)

~~~
rodionos
Some interesting notes in the summary: 1) wolves are one of beneficiaries of
political instability (see the section on Balkan states). 2) in case of need,
rescue from the Russian population is possible (section 7).

------
wirrbel
yay! With hunters who keep the woods overpopulated with deer etc. (because as
they age they give better trophies) I can only hope that we will get even more
packs in the future throughout the country.

I have read an amazing report on how wolves changed the ecological system of
yellowstone national park for the better (not quite sure which article
specifically , believe it was [https://www.yellowstonepark.com/things-to-
do/wolf-reintroduc...](https://www.yellowstonepark.com/things-to-do/wolf-
reintroduction-changes-ecosystem)) which makes me even more enthusiastic.

~~~
woodpanel
"yay!" is what only those people in Germany say, that don't have to live with
the consequences that pack of wolves are their new neighbours.

~~~
wirrbel
Oh snap. forgot that I left my flock of sheep in the front yard...

seriously, what are these terrible consequences?

~~~
JTenerife
How about your kids? In Germany there are a lot of small villages. Kids still
playing in the forests and fields.

It's plain stupid to forget that wolves are predators.

~~~
ajuc
Oh please.. I was a kid in Polesie in eastern Poland, huge forests all around.
Played in the woods almost every day in the summer/winter vacations, never
even encountered a wolf, despite them being there.

Stray dogs are a bigger threat. Rabid bats or foxes are a bigger threat. Ticks
are a MUCH bigger threat. And if you drive a car - you're much more likely to
kill a human being than all the wolves in the world combined.

50 years, whole world - over 211 deaths. ~5 per year.

> In the half-century up to 2002, there were eight fatal attacks in Europe and
> Russia, three in North America, and more than 200 in south Asia. [1]

For comparison, just in one year, just in USA - around 20-30.

> At least 4.5–4.7 million Americans are bitten by dogs every year and,
> according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), 20 to 30
> of these result in death [2]

Wolves avoid people.

There's something irrational in people's reaction to wolves.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf_attacks_on_humans](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf_attacks_on_humans)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatal_dog_attacks_in_the_Unite...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatal_dog_attacks_in_the_United_States)

------
JTenerife
Wolves are preditors. There's a reason why our ancesters have evicted them.

~~~
timgrossmann
Totally legit, let's just kill everything that is a predator but the humans
themselves... What a thoughtful comment, thank you for that

~~~
JTenerife
That's not what I've said. And I'm not suggesting this. Your comment is a bit
hostile.

